# Problem opening Silver Efex Pro 2



## oneshotBeary (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi, i keep getting a message Error "Could not open image file" when i try to edit in Silver Efex Pro 2 ...... i am using Lightroom 4. Any ideas as to what is causing this?


----------



## clee01l (Apr 27, 2013)

oneshotBeary said:


> Hi, i keep getting a message Error "Could not open image file" when i try to edit in Silver Efex Pro 2 ...... i am using Lightroom 4. Any ideas as to what is causing this?


There are many ways to "try to edit in Silver Efex Pro", including the Edit-in function in LR.  Which one are you using? Could your master original image file be missing from the HD or could that folder be set to read only?


----------



## oneshotBeary (Apr 29, 2013)

thanks Cletus it was a silly error i made...  i just needed to change my Lightroom system preferences to TIFF so Silver Efex Pro can find my files!


----------

